# Makeup



## Jason 1 (Jul 26, 2012)

I don't understand why people think ladies look best with this http://girlstalkinsmack.com/16-celebrities-wearing-makeup/ amount of makeup. I think all of them do (would) look better with much less makeup.

Personally, I think ladies look best with light or no makeup

But maybe I'm abnormal?

What do you-all think?


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I don't use.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

99.9% of the time I will have none on and when I do I don't want to look like I am wearing any


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Depends on how ugly you are and how bad your skin is. The uglier you are the more makeup you need, so I need a fair amount of it. I have little beady eyes so I have to use mascara and eyeliner and now I'm getting rosacea so I have to put foundation or concealer on to cover it up. 

I also wonder why men wear such baggy clothes. They make almost no attempt to look attractive. I'd like to see more skin.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

what many guys think is "no makeup" is actually makeup, though


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I also wonder why men wear such baggy clothes. They make almost no attempt to look attractive. I'd like to see more skin.


It's because there is this perception that guys who wear tight clothes are less masculine.

Thank god the 90's - 00's are over, and we can wear pants that actually fit now.

----

As for the make-up, do whatever looks and makes you feel good. Just try not to over do it on the eye shadow, that looks whack.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I don't wear make-up, but light to moderate probably looks best. If it couldn't make you look better, not nearly so many women would use it.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

probably offline said:


> what many guys think is "no makeup" is actually makeup, though


Real talk.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Those pictures scare me. I never even wear makeup. I wouldn't even know how to put it on anyways.  I hate makeup with a passion.


----------



## hyejan (Feb 19, 2012)

moderate make up is the one still look natural it just glams u up without looking like a clown


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

That link you posted.










They look like bloody clowns.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Holy smokes, where are you guys hanging out that you see women with makeup like that.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

pita said:


> Holy smokes, where are you guys hanging out that you see women with makeup like that.


:haha Seriously.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't think there's a "best" or "worst" look. It depends on the occasion, what suits her, etc., and (for opinions) the personal tastes of the person _looking_ at her. It's all very subjective.

Some of those pictures look terrible, but keep in mind they aren't quality pictures to begin with (with or without the makeup). Bad angles, awkward lighting, awkward expressions, etc.

Oh and by the way, my Avril Lavigne-experienced eyes are pretty sure that's a photoshopped picture of her. Failure on the author's part!!


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

Light or no makeup. There's this girl in school who's very pretty, and I added her on facebook, and on her profile she's wearing so much makeup that she's almost unrecognizable! She's much prettier without it.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Moderate makeup. I adore makeup, simply adore it.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I love makeup. Without it, I look absolutely ordinary. With eyeliner and mascara, I can be instantly transformed into looking extraordinary. At least in my opinion lol


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

I actually wear a fair bit of makeup to look as though I'm not wearing much makeup. :lol But I'm becoming more comfortable with how I look without it, I just like a bit usually. I try and stay away from eyeliner and blush, but I'm a big advocate for (light) lipstick.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Light amount of makeup.

I want to see more guys in tight clothes too.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Any guys who say they prefer girls with no makeup actually mean light/natural makeup and just don't realize it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was scrolling through those pictures I heard clown music and those nose horns.


----------



## Katastrophe (Oct 13, 2012)

I prefer a light amount.

Some guys look better with make-up on as well.


----------



## berlingot (Nov 2, 2005)

my personal preference is no makeup, possibly some lip gloss. i like the look of lipstick, but putting it on makes me feel like a husk of a doll. over the years i learned to be cool with whatever amount of makeup women prefer to wear on their faces. some women just don't give a **** what others think, & that's cool with me.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

Jason 1 said:


> I don't understand why people think ladies look best with this


Most people don't.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Moderate amount.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Very few people would find that attractive I would think...

A little bit of eyeliner is my weakness.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I feel naked going out further than the corner shop without at least light make up on. I don't go all heavy and use layer upon layer but I hate my complexion and feel more comfortable with make up on. I used to have severe acne and I am still not happy with my skin really.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I think I prefer natural. Obviously wearing some is fine for accentuation of certain features. But when I'm out running and come across women that are running with their hair pulled back with no signs of make-up visible, I find them to be absolutely beautiful, though you could argue that a flushed face is what make-up is mimicking in the first place. That and a little black dress probably should be outlawed in high traffic areas.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, it's not your choice.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Just Lurking said:


> I don't think there's a "best" or "worst" look. It depends on the occasion, what suits her, etc., and (for opinions) the personal tastes of the person _looking_ at her. It's all very subjective.
> 
> Some of those pictures look terrible, but keep in mind they aren't quality pictures to begin with (with or without the makeup). Bad angles, awkward lighting, awkward expressions, etc.
> 
> Oh and by the way, my Avril Lavigne-experienced eyes are pretty sure that's a photoshopped picture of her. Failure on the author's part!!


While you where there did you bother to visit this link? I'm gonna have to agree with them on this one.
http://girlstalkinsmack.com/avril-lavigne-ridiculous-emo/


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

SomebodyWakeME said:


> While you where there did you bother to visit this link? I'm gonna have to agree with them on this one.
> http://girlstalkinsmack.com/avril-lavigne-ridiculous-emo/


No, I didn't bother visiting that link. I don't really care what some random blogger thinks about much of anything. Now that you linked it, though, sure, I gave it some attention 

Like I said, all very subjective. You see a "ridiculous emo"; I see someone I greatly admire.

If anything, this kind of hatred towards her strengthens my admiration for her. She stares it in the face and presses on, in spite of it. And as the saying goes: _If you are not criticized, you may not be doing much._


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

I barely wear any makeup. I hate looking overdone. I either go au naturale or wear just a bit of mascara and/or some eyeliner. If I wear any more than that, I look like a streetwalker/clown lol


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

Light to none looks best. I really need concealer under my eyes, if I don't people hassle me about how tired I look (even if I slept 9 hours it would still happen). I'm also pale and often look ill apparently, but I think that's partly because of the trend towards fake tan and bronzers. People forget what pale skin is supposed to look like. But also I'm not rosy cheeked. Anyway, I don't care about that. I don't try to fix it.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I don't see beauty when i witness gunk of any amount on someones face. The first thing that comes to mind is insecurity and denial. So needless to say....


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

I only use eyeliner, mascara and lipgloss or lipstick. I want to use foundation but it always feels weird when I have it on, and I worry about leaving streaks, so I don't bother. I didn't wear makeup everyday until I was about 16 though. Now I couldn't go out without it.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Too much is no good.


----------



## Insider (Sep 17, 2012)

Make up is good. As long as they don't go over the top it will usually make a woman look more attractive. The link you posted has some good examples of going over the top, that just looks silly.

Mild - Moderate is best.



tea111red said:


> I like the dark eye makeup look. Kind of like this, but not quite as heavy:
> 
> http://nandia-cristinascabbialacunacoil.buzznet.com/user/photos/cristina-scabbia/?id=22533261
> 
> So, I pick a moderate to heavy amount.


She looks gorgeous here. A good example of how make up can make someone more attractive.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

um..
I think heavy or light is not the accurate term.
It's either bold color, matched colors, poorly applied or not.
Just like clothes, you could wear layers and layers of well matched winter outfit or putting ridiculous cuts, prints and crayon colors all in one dress for the wrong occasion. Just a matter of taste.

I chose moderate because i don't hv the skill to acquire beautiful bold make up. Yet.

[spoiler="Just for those who's curious.."]
'wearable' & party bold make up:
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/7.jpg
http://makeupandbeauty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/black-smoky-eye-01.jpg
http://cdn.indulgy.com/fE/M8/x6/910572236859771853gxvMcOSc.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/redlips.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/marlena-winter-027-1024x682.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/07/Fearless2-500x750.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/Sunnygoth2-449x750.jpg

halloween and the skillfully applied 'heavy' make up:
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/12-17-11-Dragon-Scales-525x750.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/hw1-550x200.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/macpeacock272.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/Img_1693.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/vgkata4.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/vgagakata.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Img_9403.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Alien2-500x750.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/229-550x387.jpg
http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/KillerClown2-550x740.jpg

(interesting some of the actually 'heavy' looked a bit ordinary because of the neutral colors used).
wearable n party actually use about the same amount of creams and powders..different color combinations and application techniques.
yeah..i'm a makeup geek^^[/spoiler]


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I love make up because I can use it to cover up spots and zit scars and that helps a lot with my self esteem. I don't think I'm ugly but I'm never satisfied with my look. My face is very average and plain and doesn't have any striking features and so make up helps me play up at least one feature to make myself look sightly above average looking or at least _feel _that I do.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Perfectionist said:


> Any guys who say they prefer girls with no makeup actually mean light/natural makeup and just don't realize it.


I hear this a lot, but it isn't necessarily true. The two female friends that I find most attractive never wear makeup (they've told me so). One of them literally wakes up looking beautiful.

I voted for light or no makeup.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

^
Even the most beautiful woman on earth wake up oily faced, messy hair, eyes full of crap and all. She can take a bath and still get oily or dry face later on.
Yes she'll still be beautiful, but she isn't presentable outside except for lazying around at home.

ah, i had a problem with this kind of topic.
if my closest ones dislike my likings i tend to avoid it automatically cause it feels like i'm doing something gravely wrong.. but i still likes it so much, and i'll end up hide, or blaming my closest ones for not liking the same things. :/

Guess that's why i'm an introvert, so i can be free to do what i want and what i like.
Extrovert has less to no problems doing things around other people that slightly disapproves it.


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

probably offline said:


> what many guys think is "no makeup" is actually makeup, though


Sooo true lol.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Tania I said:


> http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/7.jpg
> http://makeupandbeauty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/black-smoky-eye-01.jpg
> http://cdn.indulgy.com/fE/M8/x6/910572236859771853gxvMcOSc.jpg
> http://www.makeupgeek.com/wp-content/uploads/redlips.jpg
> ...


they all kinda look overdone imo :stu


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

I think no one look good with no makeup, but light makeup or little bit more look nice. Not many of women look beautiful with heavy makeup.


----------



## Tania I (Jul 22, 2012)

Twelve Keyz said:


> they all kinda look overdone imo :stu


Well, off course, they post it for make up challenges. 
Any less than that, i wouldn't call it wearing make up.
Babies and toddler wear talc and powder and it's not make up.
and even though you said it's overdone, it's nothing near as awful as the op linked.


----------



## brownzerg (Jan 8, 2012)

I think some of those linked were really really well done.

I likes makeup though, I think it can really bring attention to the features that I already find attractive


----------



## lilyamongthorns (Aug 13, 2012)

probably offline said:


> what many guys think is "no makeup" is actually makeup, though


This is very true.


----------



## Innamorata (Sep 20, 2011)

No makeup.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

A little makeup is fine but too much is unattractive.


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

I don't wear any makeup except for some cover-up occasionally.

I find that little to no makeup is the best look for most girls.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

I use only a BB cream, concealer, powder and mascara. All that crap don't help me much anyway so there's no point for me in spending an hour putting so much make up on.


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Light or none. I cannot stand pounds of make-up on someone. It takes away from the face. I hate false eyelashes too with a passion. Light makeup where you can still tell the color of someone's eyes, a nice color to the lips, and their skin is pretty and even is all that's really needed. Nothing else.

I personally don't wear makeup. I don't take that extra time for myself as it's simply not me. I'm a very all-natural, no-fuss kinda gal. I've only worn make-up a few times in my life. Even then it's just mascara and lip gloss.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

I love make up


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

Light or no makeup.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Light makeup. There was actually an (older)lady on here who had her picture as her avatar and she was very naturally pretty and didn't appear to be wearing much at all. I won't name her out of respect but she looked absolutely gorgeous. I think women look better with a light amount but I suppose it depends on what makes them feel comfortable/confident.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> When I was scrolling through those pictures I heard clown music and those nose horns.


LMAO :haha


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I used to wear makeup but I stopped completely about 2 years ago. I prefer light to no makeup on most girls.


----------



## Brainscott (Nov 2, 2012)

My opinion is that not all girls look beautiful without makeup : http://www.zippd.com.au


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

makeup?


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Some of us don't have the luxury of going without, moderate is best. Although a few of the too heavily made up examples had not too much base on, just vivid eye makeup, which is neato, imo. It starts to look gross when girls with acne cake on a bunch of off-color base and powder, yuck.


----------



## River In The Mountain (Jun 6, 2011)

Moisturiser and the occasional bit of concealer and mascara if it's a spotty/tired day and that's as far as I go. ^.^ I cant stand feeling like I'm wearing a mask.
Trouble is, I have very pale skin that goes red at the slightest change in temperature so I can look ok one second, then flushed and stressed the next. Face like a mood ring.
-_- 

Most guys think that the natural look is no make-up.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

Maybe I'll become more beautiful with makeup but I don't want my skin to get old fast when I'm around 30's. So, I'm satisfied with being ugly as I'm now, without makeup ^^


----------



## NeveS (Sep 3, 2011)

Scorpio90 said:


> I'm satisfied with being ugly as I'm now, without makeup ^^


Oh you... wat r u... stahp.


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

NeveS said:


> Oh you... wat r u... stahp.


What :roll


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

depends but the girls i like usualy look best without makeup ;P


----------



## JohnWalnut (May 2, 2012)

I'm just going to put this here...


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

Brainscott said:


> My opinion is that not all girls look beautiful without makeup : http://www.zippd.com.au


most girls look like that without make up,
very plain/nothing special
I had a guy friend who said he hated girls with no make up cause most girls are ugly without make up, and I kind of agree with him,
probably because we are used to magazines and tv images which are fake as hell so we cant really compete with that. but oh well who cares.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

JohnWalnut said:


> I'm just going to put this here...


 sorry twice reply but THIS SO MUCH :clap


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)

probably offline said:


> what many guys think is "no makeup" is actually makeup, though


This.


----------



## beansly (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Eyeliner to draw attention to the eyes and some lip gloss/lipstick is enough. It takes like 3 mins to apply.


----------



## hydinthebasmnt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't wear makeup. I don't want to be the type of person who washes it off and sees a whole other person. I don't want to get hooked on it and then feel like I cannot go out without it. Besides, I hate anything on my face, I always feel like I have to wash it off. And who do I have to impress anyway? Besides, I looks trashy with eyeliner.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't understand how girls don't look good without makeup. I've seen girls without makeup and I think they look good without it. My sisters wear makeup and they look so ****ing trashy with it on.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

Some chicks have so much makeup it looks like someone face painted them.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I think makeup is so much fun, and the only time I think someone has too much on is when it's poorly applied or conceived. Like Kristin Stewart in her W magazine shoot had her brows finally filled in, and this dramatic eye makeup, and it was a lot of makeup compared to how she's normally style. But I LOVED that look. Comparing that look to like how Pamela Anderson does her makeup, it's the same amount, but Pam's looks trashy and Kristin Stewart looked fabulous for once.


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

I don't wear much personally, but I have rosacea and when it flares up (which mostly just happens when the weather gets cold) it looks bad (like I got sunburned or punched in the face) so I cover it with mineral powder. I also like a little eyeliner and mascara to accentuate my eyes. 
A small or moderate amount is fine, but I don't really think anyone looks good with a lot of it on unless it's halloween or they're going for a dramatic look for some special event and it's well applied.


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

i think the best approach to makeup would be to use it to minimize or hide your flaws, while keeping your look as natural as possible. i think the only products that are necessary are concealer, light powder, a neutral shade of eye shadow (because sometimes your eyelids can have a grey, tired look) and a dash of mascara. most people get the impression that i don't wear makeup - i do, however, i'm self-conscious when i wear too much.

i hate eyeliner, esp. liquid eyeliner. it always looks too much, on anyone, no matter what. makeup can be fun and can make you feel confident and glamorous, that's why i love going into sephora, but honestly for the most part the employees look like clowns. i mean, they work at a luxury cosmetics store and most of them are examples of How Makeup Should Not Be Worn. its almost as though they have to fill a makeup quota. once i was shopping for a mascara there, and an employee came and offered me assistance. i asked her what mascara she wore and she admitted that she layered 2 brands of +$30 mascaras over fake eyelashes. :sus

if i were a man i'd be so turned off by that. not to mention the time it would take to get ready in the morning. i could imagine myself really growing to resent that. if your morning beauty routine takes longer than 30 minutes, it's time to start asking yourself the hard questions.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

JohnWalnut said:


> I'm just going to put this here...


mhmmmmmm!


----------



## noyadefleur (Oct 26, 2010)

mardou said:


> i think the best approach to makeup would be to use it to minimize or hide your flaws, while keeping your look as natural as possible. i think the only products that are necessary are concealer, light powder, a neutral shade of eye shadow (because sometimes your eyelids can have a grey, tired look) and a dash of mascara. most people get the impression that i don't wear makeup - i do, however, i'm self-conscious when i wear too much.
> 
> i hate eyeliner, esp. liquid eyeliner. it always looks too much, on anyone, no matter what. makeup can be fun and can make you feel confident and glamorous, that's why i love going into sephora, but honestly for the most part the employees look like clowns. i mean, they work at a luxury cosmetics store and most of them are examples of How Makeup Should Not Be Worn. its almost as though they have to fill a makeup quota. once i was shopping for a mascara there, and an employee came and offered me assistance. i asked her what mascara she wore and she admitted that she layered 2 brands of +$30 mascaras over fake eyelashes. :sus
> 
> if i were a man i'd be so turned off by that. not to mention the time it would take to get ready in the morning. i could imagine myself really growing to resent that. if your morning beauty routine takes longer than 30 minutes, *it's time to start asking yourself the hard questions*.


:lol


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

It's ridiculous how clueless some guys are about makeup. A friend of mine, who is 21 and studying Law, recently asked me why some women have skin-coloured bumps on their face. Sigh.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't wear makeup.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

None to moderate, depending on the occasion


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

Moderate makeup I like:
- 'No makeup' makeup. Bubzbeauty made a good vid about it. 
- Winged/cat eyeliner.
- A good red lip. I'm currently in love with wine/burgendy lips.








- You can pair winged eyeliner and red lips because I think they're just classic make up looks.

Too much makeup is only when you make it obvious you're caking it on. Eyeshadow, eyeliner, fake lashes, nose/cheek/forehead contouring, blush, lipstick. That's too much going on and makes it look like a girl's wearing a mask rather than using make up to enhance features on her face.


----------

